# Need the correct Terminology



## permeithius (Mar 25, 2005)

I' am trying to find the correct phrase when an omelet comes to a certain stage; meaning (when the omelet is almost done yet it is still moist and some what runny on the inside) what is the terminology for that stage.

Ex: Pasta, when it reaches a certain stage of doneness, firm not soft or mushy to the bite we call it (Al Dente)

If someone could tell me I would very much appreciate it.

Thank you.

Out of curiosity, could i find that meaning in the "Le Répertoire de La Cuisine?"


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Homework, eh


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

follow Frixa, elixa and et hapala to Apicius.
Enjoy the site :chef:


----------



## bullyinny (Jun 10, 2004)

It's called "braveuse"


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Baveuse, actually. No "r". It's french for... well, sloppy salivation.


----------



## bullyinny (Jun 10, 2004)

oops! Baveuse - of course...


----------

